# Need Help Finding A Pressure Pot



## Tony (Nov 26, 2020)

I bought some stabilizing and casting stuff from @ironman123 last month and want to get it going. I'm not at the point where I can pull the trigger on a pressure pot but I'm gathering info and seeing what kind of money I need to have. Any ideas? I'm open to used ones as well, I just have no idea what to look for.


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 26, 2020)

Tony, you hear pluses and negatives about the harbor freight version, but so far so good. Now, I have only used it 3 times, but it even holds pressure fairly well. I probably went overboard, but I put a regulat on the pot and use the one on my little compressor as well. I will edit in a moment with a picture.

there is a lot to be said about buying quality the first time, but I feel no more casting than I am doing at the moment, this is going to work for a while. I’m not like some of the pros on this site.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Nov 26, 2020)

I have the harbor freight one. My brother bought me the pressure pot for Xmas last year. It leaks pretty bad. Doesn’t seem to be coming from the piping, pretty sure it’s from the seal. I’ve read if you soak the seal in vasoline that it’ll seal better. I just haven’t gotten back to trying it yet. I filled it with air, left for 2 hours and lost more than half of what I put in it. So I’m sure it’ll work when I put vasoline on the gasket.just haven’t had the time unfortunately.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 26, 2020)

i got 4 large ones in stainless steel recently. like 25 gallon size, maybe too big but i can post a picture if you like


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i got 4 large ones in stainless steel recently. like 25 gallon size, maybe too big but i can post a picture if you like


What the heck, I'd like to see them Trev!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 26, 2020)

actually probably more like 10 gallon

internal dimensions 24" tall 10" wide

stainless steel

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 26, 2020)

check it out here









Aquasource


The Aquasource provides powerful filtration at point-of-entry, and ensuring that every water source in the home delivers cleaner, more healthful water.




www.multipure.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2020)

I assume you can put a gauge on that top nipple? Have you tried them to see if they leak, and what do you want for it?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 26, 2020)

rated on their site for 100 psi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 26, 2020)

yes two outlet pipes on the sides, and top pipe with spur, all NIP.

they will need a new o ring for the lid. i'd have to get $150 plus shipping


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 26, 2020)

they are in physically great condition, i have not pressurized them but see no reason that they are not fully sealable


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 26, 2020)

the manufacture is located here in las vegas, so i'm sure i can get the orings no problem

4 of them came into the recycle yard at one time, i would imagine from a remodel, or tenant improvement

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## trc65 (Nov 26, 2020)

If you haven't seen it Tony @Kenbo made a video on converting a paint tank to pressure pot. https://woodbarter.com/threads/on-this-weeks-show-2020.40716/

Don't think he talked costs, but should at least be able to compile a list of needed components for pricing.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2020)

trc65 said:


> If you haven't seen it Tony @Kenbo made a video on converting a paint tank to pressure pot. https://woodbarter.com/threads/on-this-weeks-show-2020.40716/
> 
> Don't think he talked costs, but should at least be able to compile a list of needed components for pricing.



As a matter of fact I did watch it, need to rewatch it, thanks for the reminder Tim.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2020)

@vegas urban lumber that thing looks really cool. I'm betting shipping on it will be more than the pot itself though...


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 26, 2020)

yes roughly equal shipping as price of unit


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2020)

I'll keep it in mind Trev. Like I said, I'm not at a point where I can get one yet but thanks for posting man!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 26, 2020)

Tony said:


> I'll keep it in mind Trev. Like I said, I'm not at a point where I can get one yet but thanks for posting man!


no problem. i'd been meaning to show it off for a while. this just gave me a chance, i've got 4 of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2020)

Hey @Mike1950 don't you need to come down here and see your son? You could swing through LV for me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 26, 2020)

Tony said:


> As a matter of fact I did watch it, need to rewatch it, thanks for the reminder Tim.




I got the pressure paint pot at princess auto on sale for about $79 Canadian. So that's about $1.75 USD if I did the math right.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2020)

Kenbo said:


> I got the pressure paint pot at princess auto on sale for about $79 Canadian. So that's about $1.75 USD if I did the math right.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 26, 2020)

I was going to recommend Graingers, but after going there and looking at the stuff, all I can say WTF. I can't believe the prices on a 2.8 gallon tank system at 175 bucks. It looks just like the Harbor Freight unit. the WTF prices were for other 2.5 to 2.8 gallon tank systems, upwards of 12 hundred bucks. That's a lot of money. I'm glad I got my 2 Dayton tanks from them back in the early 80's when they were Made in America and only cost about 100 dollars each. 
Even being almost 40 years old, I can pressurize them, turn off the air supply and walk away for about 6 months. When I do that, the pressure is what it was when the tanks air supply was turned off. No leaks whatsoever. 
Look for a used tank from painting companies. Most today have gone to airless spray systems and might have some conventional systems sitting about. You might get lucky. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The100road (Nov 26, 2020)

@Tony I’ve had good luck finding used paint tanks on offerup or craigslist. It’s crazy how much they range in price. Sometimes they want $20 and sometimes they want $300. I’ve gotten 3 now for about $40 each. just make sure the seal is good and you can buy all the gauges and fittings pretty cheap at the local hardware store. Mine are rated 80psi but 60psi would work fine as well.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 26, 2020)

Tony said:


> Hey @Mike1950 don't you need to come down here and see your son? You could swing through LV for me!


aaaaaa no...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 26, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> I have the harbor freight one. My brother bought me the pressure pot for Xmas last year. It leaks pretty bad. Doesn’t seem to be coming from the piping, pretty sure it’s from the seal. I’ve read if you soak the seal in vasoline that it’ll seal better. I just haven’t gotten back to trying it yet. I filled it with air, left for 2 hours and lost more than half of what I put in it. So I’m sure it’ll work when I put vasoline on the gasket.just haven’t had the time unfortunately.


Mine leaked also around the seal. I took the lid off and sprayed Pam cooking spray on the top lip of the bucket. I then took a caulk gun and loaded it with 100% silicone caulking and liberally gooked, coated, smeared the entire *seal *and lip area on the underside of the lid. Reinstall the lid back on the bucket and snugged it down. With a wet soapy finger I kinda cleaned up the outside to make it somewhat presentable and then let it completely cure. A few days. I made a registration mark on the new "gasket" and on the lid. Opened it up and tried it out. No leaks. But now I also crank it down when closing and tie a quick rope around the lockdown before pressure goes in. Just in case

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2020)

The100road said:


> @Tony I’ve had good luck finding used paint tanks on offerup or craigslist. It’s crazy how much they range in price. Sometimes they want $20 and sometimes they want $300. I’ve gotten 3 now for about $40 each. just make sure the seal is good and you can buy all the gauges and fittings pretty cheap at the local hardware store. Mine are rated 80psi but 60psi would work fine as well.


Do I just need to see of the gasket is cracked or anything? Is there another way to know other than visually if they are bad Stan?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 27, 2020)

Tony, gaskets should not be a problem. I was told that Grainger weren't going to sell the gaskets I need so I bought 4 back in 2003, and still have 2 at this point. 

Something else to consider is, San Antonio is larger than Tucson. You should not have any problems finding an outlet that sells gaskets. If they do not stock your gasket, they certainly have gasket sheet goods that you can buy and make your own gasket. All you need is a lathe that's swing is larger than the OD of the tank you need a gasket for, some double sided tape, a piece of MDF large enough to tape the gasket material to, and the gasket material. A sharp skew is a must. With the gasket material mounted onto the MDF, MDF mounted onto the lathe, sharp skew in hand, turn on the lathe and cut OD with the point down in a vertical position. When that is cut, go to the inside mark, and cut it. It could be a 1/4" wide ring, or a 1/2" ring. The only thing that matters here is that you have that ring well secured to the tape. 

I've made a couple pressure tanks for myself, and since there were no readily available gaskets, I had to make my own. It's a piece of cake. Even you could do it.  

If you think you want to see a picture or 2, I can do that........Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Tony, gaskets should not be a problem. I was told that Grainger weren't going to sell the gaskets I need so I bought 4 back in 2003, and still have 2 at this point.
> 
> Something else to consider is, San Antonio is larger than Tucson. You should not have any problems finding an outlet that sells gaskets. If they do not stock your gasket, they certainly have gasket sheet goods that you can buy and make your own gasket. All you need is a lathe that's swing is larger than the OD of the tank you need a gasket for, some double sided tape, a piece of MDF large enough to tape the gasket material to, and the gasket material. A sharp skew is a must. With the gasket material mounted onto the MDF, MDF mounted onto the lathe, sharp skew in hand, turn on the lathe and cut OD with the point down in a vertical position. When that is cut, go to the inside mark, and cut it. It could be a 1/4" wide ring, or a 1/2" ring. The only thing that matters here is that you have that ring well secured to the tape.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jerry! I may very well call you and pick your brain at some point when I find one.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 27, 2020)

Tony said:


> Thanks Jerry! I may very well call you and pick your brain at some point when I find one.


If and when you start picking, bring a pint jar instead of a gallon jug. There's not much left.............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

